# Rainier Raptor Ambidextrous Charging Handle Review.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Haven't got it to the range yet as it didn't come in before last weekend when I last went. But manipulating it running through action drills it feels excellent. I'm a lefty and have mostly run standard charging handles. I've run ambi charging handles before on other peoples rifles but never tried the Raptor till now. Very nice. The left hand grip side is a little longer and grabbing it above the forward assist is not a problem. Both sides disconnect the charging handle latch and both have ribbing and a shape that make for a solid grip and fast action. Lots of lefties and weak hand shooter should like this a lot.

https://www.rainierarms.com/?page=shop/detail&product_id=3172


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More stuff for the Ar I see.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I always use two fingers at a time she likes it that way, so there is no difference from left hand to right hand as far as Charlene can tell.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> More stuff for the Ar I see.


Smitty, I should mention the Raptor fits very well with the Adams Arms BCG key and there is no resistance. I'm very glad I finally bought one of these. It's far better than the standard charging handle and extremely well made from my inspection. There pricey, but worth it I feel. There very fast to manipulate. I'm not sorry for spending the money.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Smitty, I should mention the Raptor fits very well with the Adams Arms BCG key and there is no resistance. I'm very glad I finally bought one of these. It's far better than the standard charging handle and extremely well made from my inspection. There pricey, but worth it I feel. There very fast to manipulate. I'm not sorry for spending the money.


Looked at another version from a well know after market supplier 49 dollars as of now it is still at there counter but you know how it is with AR's


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Looked at another version from a well know after market supplier 49 dollars as of now it is still at there counter but you know how it is with AR's


Which one? Badger Ordnance or Bravo Company's. That's a good price for either. At that price why not pick it up?

Left Hand Charging Handle (with Right Hand Gen l Tactical Latch) | Badger Ordnance

BCMGUNFIGHTER Charging Handle, GFH Mod 44 ambidextrous


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The Rainier Arms Raptor is an excellent ambidextrous charging handle - I bought one for my Colt LE6940 I bought at WallyWorld.

It was $89.95 plus tax, but worth every penny. I agree with Fuzzee's review of it.

I haven't shot my Colt yet either - had to leave it behind for now until I complete my move; but I really liked the build quality and machining, and it worked great just doing function drills after I installed it.

I like how you can charge the gun using just your left hand, and not lose your grip on the weapon (I am right handed); I also like that you can use only one finger to operate the charging handle. The two finger grasp works fine too, but the Raptor really shines when you use only your support hand to both charge the weapon and to aim & shoot the weapon - simulating the loss of use of your strong side hand. If you did injure your arm or hand, you can still run the gun with your support side hand. Could save your a$$ in a real-life situation where you were injured....

I also installed a Geissele SSA two stage trigger to the Colt - the factory trigger was very gritty, had a lot of creep, and even after cleaning and re-lubing it, it still was pretty bad. So I just popped in the Geissele and was very glad I did, even though I only dry-fired the carbine with some Snap-Caps to test it out - huge improvement.

Then I replaced the factory Colt grip - which was pretty rough in appearance although suitable for use on a combat weapon - with Hogue's excellent overmolded grip and that was also a huge improvement over stock.

But the Raptor upgrade really added a lot of functionality to the weapon compared to the factory single-latch charging handle.

I would agree that it is an upgrade that any AR/M4 would benefit from - great improvement in functionality.

Nice post Fuzzee!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Darn you Fuzzee, now that work around here is done for the day I going shopping at The LGS.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Darn you Fuzzee, now that work around here is done for the day I going shopping at The LGS.


Glad to be of help.:mrgreen:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you see this one?
https://www.rainierarms.com/?page=shop/detail&product_id=3396


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Did you see this one?
> https://www.rainierarms.com/?page=shop/detail&product_id=3396


Yeh, I don't like Bravo Company's Gunfighter as much. It's a good charging handle, but the whole handle side of the Raptor moves and disengages the latch. You can grab it with your hand, a finger, palm tip and anything else you can think of easier than the Gunfighter.


----------

